# Ofrezco trabajo de peon agricola las condiciones son



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Plazo de trabajo 
Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .

De lunes al sanados 
Jornada 6:25 h
45 m para comer 

Sueldo 50 € 

Ofrezco casa y transporte al trabajo 
Alquiler por trabajador 150 mes por trabajador agua , luz lo pago yo 

Comida a cargo del trabajador 

Seria recolección de aceituna en una finca evidentemente los trabajadores vivirían en la casa rural 

Respondo dudas por aquí 
Un saludo


----------



## Rodal (14 Oct 2021)

agriculo? solo para recoger aceitunas?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Rodal dijo:


> agriculo? solo para recoger aceitunas?



Sí aceitunas , ya corregido


----------



## PORRON (14 Oct 2021)

Llama a @xicomalo


----------



## Nicors (14 Oct 2021)

Hispaniol va para allá cuando se despierte de la cogorza.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Oct 2021)

¿En que parte de España está la finca?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Hispaniol va para allá cuando se despierte de la cogorza.



Esto es para gente que necesite trabajo no pongáis tonterías


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿En que parte de España está la finca?



Jaén , Andalucía


----------



## Lord Vader (14 Oct 2021)

@GarciaBarbon pásate por aqui, que igual te interesa este hilo.

Aprovecho para hacer unas preguntas al OP: ¿Sale rentable tener olivos? ¿A partir de que cantidad aproximada? ¿Recogéis con máquina o vara?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Espero que no encuentres a nadie. Lo que ofreces es miserable...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Rentable según las que tengas para tener 100 no ya 1000 pues si 

Con las 2 cosas máquina y bara


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Oct 2021)

Espera, que me termino las campurrianas y voy.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Espero que no encuentres a nadie. Lo que ofreces es miserable...



No soy yo el dueño es mi tío quien busca de hecho mi jefe y yo el encargado 

A que llamas miserable aquí se paga asin según convenio infórmate bien antes de hablas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Espera, que me termino las campurrianas y voy.



No gracias no pasaste la entrevista 
Ya en serio no pongáis tonterías esto es un tuna oferta laboral para gente que lo necesite gracias


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No soy yo el dueño es mi tío quien busca de hecho mi jefe y yo el encargado
> 
> A que llamas miserable aquí se paga asin según convenio infórmate bien antes de hablas



El jornal y los descuentos que aplicas me siguen pareciendo miserables.


----------



## Eremita (14 Oct 2021)

Aquí hay mucho señorito, eso de doblar el lomo no va con ellos. Son más de quejarse y culpar de su desdichada vida, al que plantó los olivos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El jornal y los descuentos que aplicas me siguen pareciendo miserables.



Pero que descuentos que te crees que quieres 100 al día 
Aquí se paga a 50 6 y 25 m mirate el convenio agrícola de Jaén e infórmate


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho señorito, eso de doblar el lomo no va con ellos. Son más de quejarse y culpar de su desdichada vida, al que plantó los olivos.



Ya se ve que no esté muy bien pagado lo se pero se paga según convenio de los pocos campos agrícolas decentes en Andalucía 

Qué vallan a Murcia y Huelva y pidan condiciones y salario del jornal y miren en convenio agrícola de cada comunidad veras que risas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Al día


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Al día


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Estás pagando a 8€ la hora más o menos,

no está tan mal para ser España,

ponlo en grupos de face, hay muchos grupos de trabajo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Mira macho son 60 días a 50 € al día asiguiente las cuentas quizás no puse bien la información en 20 días son 1000 en 40 2000 en 60 3000€ que criticas y ni te informas con alta en la seguridad social y la comida se la paga el trabajador si


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estás pagando a 8€ la hora más o menos,
> 
> no está tan mal para de España,
> 
> ...


----------



## quemalavida (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No soy yo el dueño es mi tío quien busca de hecho mi jefe y yo el encargado
> 
> A que llamas miserable aquí se paga asin según convenio infórmate bien antes de hablas



No. Con esas condiciones no llegáis a convenio. 
Por otra parte tienes toda la pinta de estar troleando. Con lo cual, siendo un tema muy serio, el de la necesidad de trabajo, te vas directamente a reporte y a ignorados. 
Me reservo decirte lo que opino de ti para no ensuciar el foro, y te recomiendo comprar los cuadernillos "Rubio" de ortografía.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Esto es el campo y como tal aquí no se cuenta por meses sino por días de trabajo en una finca puedes echar 30 días en otra 50 días en otras 80 sales 24 días 1200€ si es correcto aquí se busca las fincas que más jornales se hecho haora como llueva y pierdas días te entra la risa puedes ganas más o menos te explico como funciona la agricultura saludos


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> No. Con esas condiciones no llegáis a convenio.
> Por otra parte tienes toda la pinta de estar troleando. Con lo cual, siendo un tema muy serio, el de la necesidad de trabajo, te vas directamente a reporte y a ignorados.
> Me reservo decirte lo que opino de ti para no ensuciar el foro, y te recomiendo comprar los cuadernillos "Rubio" de ortografía.



Esto no es troleo se paga según convenio estipulado por la junta de Andalucía y si te estuviese pagando menos de lo que marca el convenio seria denunciable te digo que se pone casa ya te dicho antes que te mires el convenio de como se paga la peonadas agrícolas en Jaén porfávolv deja de decir idioteces si as visto solo el campo en la pantalla de tu ordenador si no tienes ni puta idea de como es trabajar en el campo y sus condiciones no es mi problema adiós


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Sí


----------



## Nicors (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Esto es para gente que necesite trabajo no pongáis tonterías



Suerte.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Sí es una mierda pero es lo que hay no soy el empresario solo un trabajador lo pongo por aquí por hacer el favor ya que es mi tío y jefe yo al terminar la recolección de la aceituna tiro para Francia que allí si que pagan bien pero es lo que hay que es una mierda si pero yo que hago  aquí vienen más bien marroquíes, Senegaleses españoles vienen bastantes pero son agricultores evidentemente alternando que esto es todo temporal


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (14 Oct 2021)

Me he puesto nostálgico, he tenido el placer de varear, hasta no hace demasiado, unos cuantos miles de olivos; amén de tirar de fardos de un tamaño considerable. 

Las condiciones no están tan mal; el que diga lo contrario, poco ha trabajado en el campo. 

Por lo pronto, hoy por hoy, ya no me dedico a esas labores; únicamente, cuando me toca coger los míos, pero a nivel familiar, para sacar el aceite de la casa.

Te lo uppeo y suerte.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> Llama a @xicomalo



Se ha herniado solo de oírlo.


----------



## aretai (14 Oct 2021)

importante

¿Qué tipo de terreno a laborear? No es lo mismo recoger en llano que en sierra

¿Qué equipamiento (vibradora, lienzo, sopladora... tractor o a saco...) total se poseerá para laborar?

¿Los EPIS los das o prefieres que el trabajador pueda aportar los suyos si así lo convenís?

¿Pago semanal o mensual?

¿Distancia del núcleo urbano más cercano?


Pd.- Las condiciones, a priori, no son descabelladas.


----------



## asies amoñecado (14 Oct 2021)

Pocos trabajos hay más gratificantes, yo lo hago por afición, le hecho una mano a mi tío y a cambio me llevo unas garrafas de aceite de primera prensada. Ya tengo ganas que empiece la temporada.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Me he puesto nostálgico, he tenido el placer de varear, hasta no hace demasiado, unos cuantos miles de olivos; amén de tirar de fardos de un tamaño considerable.
> 
> Las condiciones no están tan mal; el que diga lo contrario, poco ha trabajado en el campo.
> 
> ...



Gracias uno que sabe de lo va el percal estos que an comentado asta hora ni idea se creen que esto es jauja un saludo intentado explicar un poco como es el trabajo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

aretai dijo:


> importante
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de terreno a laborear? No es lo mismo recoger en llano que en sierra
> 
> ...



1 hay de todo terreno llano y montaña 

2tu segunda pregunta se lleva todo el equipamiento que as mencionado esto es ta todo mecanizado no uno lleva la vibradorad y otro le alluda con la vara a la maquina y 2 perdona a 4 por detrás repasando que no se queden aceitunas que la maquina se deje otros tirando de fardos y luego pues de los fardos a las mantillas y al trator que el tractor recoge con una especie de grúa exposición para urbanistas no lleves todo lo mencionado y ni los agricultores de la vieja escuela trabajaba 

Pago por mes pero si el trabajador pide dinero se le da y se le descuenta al final de mes por ejemplo trabajas 7 días y quieres que te pague 4 en mano y los restantes al final del mes pues se hace asin 

Tema distancias 
Es complejo de explicar por qué díganos que son diferentes zonas repartidas más cerca o más lejos esto es el campo más paco lo siento 

Los epis no entendido que es más preguntas respondo saludos


----------



## aretai (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> 1 hay de todo terreno llano y montaña
> 
> 2tu segunda pregunta se lleva todo el equipamiento que as mencionado esto es ta todo mecanizado no uno lleva la vibradorad y otro le alluda con la vara a la maquina y 2 perdona a 4 por detrás repasando que no se queden aceitunas que la maquina se deje otros tirando de fardos y luego pues de los fardos a las mantillas y al trator que el tractor recoge con una especie de grúa exposición para urbanistas no lleves todo lo mencionado y ni los agricultores de la vieja escuela trabajaba
> 
> ...



Si es un tajo aparentemente grande (mecanizado) tiene, en principio, buena pinta. 

Los epis son los guantes, gafas...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

aretai dijo:


> Si es un tajo aparentemente grande (mecanizado) tiene, en principio, buena pinta.
> 
> Los epis son los guantes, gafas...



Sí es grande las gafas y los guantes es obligatorio de dar te las tienen que dar asta el típico vecino que tiene 60 olivos y dar de alta en la seguridad social por que hay inpecciones y los crujen vivos yo de hecho el año pasado tuve que realizar un curso de esos de 2 horas de riesgos laborales esto cada vez está más civilizado y vigilado y me alegro por que todavía queda mucho pirata y negrero un saludo


----------



## 4ojo (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Esto no es troleo se paga según convenio estipulado por la junta de Andalucía y si te estuviese pagando menos de lo que marca el convenio seria denunciable* te digo que se pone casa *ya te dicho antes que te mires el convenio de como se paga la peonadas agrícolas en Jaén porfávolv deja de decir idioteces si as visto solo el campo en la pantalla de tu ordenador si no tienes ni puta idea de como es trabajar en el campo y sus condiciones no es mi problema adiós



No, no pones casa se la alquilas* "Alquiler por trabajador 150 mes por trabajador..."* al pobre tonto o necesitado, que trabaje para ti y tu tío. Si no encuentras necesitados: Podriais juntaros toda vuestra familia, jóvenes y viejos, tanto hombres como mujeres, y así ahorraros el pago de la mierda del convenio. y vareando vareando poco a poco todo el beneficio queda en familia, (Exceptuando el del alquiler de 150 € por cabeza).


----------



## hartman (14 Oct 2021)

no da pa luego cobrar el per.


----------



## sisar_vidal (14 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Que eres un explotador de mierda


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (14 Oct 2021)

Si que da 


hartman dijo:


> no da pa luego cobrar el per.



Si


----------



## Lanzalosdados (14 Oct 2021)

Te acompaño en el sentimiento. Encontrar jornaleros es una puta odisea.

Suerte.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Oct 2021)

4ojo dijo:


> No, no pones casa se la alquilas* "Alquiler por trabajador 150 mes por trabajador..."* al pobre tonto o necesitado, que trabaje para ti y tu tío. Si no encuentras necesitados: Podriais juntaros toda vuestra familia, jóvenes y viejos, tanto hombres como mujeres, y así ahorraros el pago de la mierda del convenio. y vareando vareando poco a poco todo el beneficio queda en familia, (Exceptuando el del alquiler de 150 € por cabeza).



Ostras eso he visto yo tambien, huele a que solo dan contrato a quien acepte quedarse en la casa a dormir, osea a quien le pague 150€ de una casa que es suya, vamos que si va un tio diciendo que el se queda a dormir en su coche no lo cogen


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2021)

no gracias,prefiero forear,búscate moros que para eso vienen


----------



## Salgado Solitario (14 Oct 2021)

Lo de la casa es un robo, porque a poco que pretenda meter en ella a 4 temporeros se va el alquiler a 600€/mes en un pueblo perdido de la campiña, que eso no lo vale ni un piso en el centro de Jaén mismo.
Y después a saber si son 4 en la casa o son 18. 

En esas circunstancias lo lógico sería dar casa GRATIS. 
Viendo cómo pretenden pesetear con la vivienda a saber como serán las condiciones realmente.


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (14 Oct 2021)

Los 50 euros son al mes o a la semana?

@eL PERRO , @Arnold_SchwarzeNIGGER , @emos_sio_engañás , @Salsa_rosa , @pizpi y gostosa , @circonita , esto os puede interesar


----------



## Kilojulio (15 Oct 2021)

Cuando empezais a pelar las matas de exterior ?
Yo a eso sí me apunto. Sin convenio ni naa.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Oct 2021)

Todos los Voxquimanos van a hacer cola, para hacerlo gratis con tal de que no vengan moro-negros.

No hay de que preocuparse.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí es una mierda pero es lo que hay no soy el empresario solo un trabajador lo pongo por aquí por hacer el favor ya que es mi tío y jefe yo al terminar la recolección de la aceituna tiro para Francia que allí si que pagan bien pero es lo que hay que es una mierda si pero yo que hago  aquí vienen más bien marroquíes, Senegaleses españoles vienen bastantes pero son agricultores evidentemente alternando que esto es todo temporal



¿has probado a llamar a los de VOX?

A lo mejor están dispuestos a echaros una mano gratis con tal de que no tengáis que contratar Marroquíes y Senegaleses.


----------



## JyQ (15 Oct 2021)

A buen foro has venido.

La mayoría liberales o de derechas que se pasan todo el día diciendo que si el trabajo, el esfuerzo, levantar España, los autónomos blablabla, pero no veas qué alergia al trabajo tienen todos, no sólo los de izquierdas.

Tiras una pala en este foro y acaba cerrado por borrarse las cuentas.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (15 Oct 2021)

Mirad bien esta oferta. Al paso que vamos, en dos años, esto será *el futuro* y nos pelearemos por sueldos de 50€


----------



## Arnold_SchwarzeNIGGER (15 Oct 2021)

naipe opaco marfil dijo:


> Los 50 euros son al mes o a la semana?
> 
> @eL PERRO , @Arnold_SchwarzeNIGGER , @emos_sio_engañás , @Salsa_rosa , @pizpi y gostosa , @circonita , esto os puede interesar



Los 50€ como no sean a la hora va a ir a Gandalucía a recoger aceitunas su pvta madre.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (15 Oct 2021)

Sí sois alérgicos al olivo mejor que no os apuntéis, recuerdo cuando en mi infancia cogí algunas aceitunas de un olivo, después me toqué la cara y me dió reacción. Aunque creo que aquí habrá más alérgicos al trabajo duro que a los olivos...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Oct 2021)

Con cuántos moros hay que compartir water?
Y dormitorio?


----------



## myles (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Este tío es un firulais, además de no tener ni puta idea de lo que habla.
Por lo que pone emplea a uno o varios por 1 mes y medio son 52 días menos 7 domingos son 2.250€ a pagar en mano que es lo que propone, imagino que su hijoputismo no le abonara el mes entero, del alquiler le descuenta a 2025€ que además pone........por trabajador el alquiler.
Lo dicho eres un firulais, cosechadora dependiendo olivo y zona de 180€ a 300€ eso te llena el puerto de bilbao en 1 semana.


----------



## Jordanpt (15 Oct 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Con cuántos moros hay que compartir water?
> Y dormitorio?



Esa para mi es la gran pregunta.

El sueldo es lo que hay y no está mal el todo, te quedan 1100 limpios después de pagar la casa. Si te gastas 400 en comida y unas cervezas en los ratos libres, te queda 700 libres de ahorro al mes. Con el paro que hay en España entre la gente joven no debería tener ningún problema en conseguir gente.

Pero como será el alojamiento y con quien lo compartirá? Dudo mucho que sea españoles jóvenes y alguna rumana o polaca.
Aún así si estás sin hacer nada, trabajo duro y una nueva experiencia en tu vida, recomendable para cualquiera. Si no lo soportas siempre te puedes coger el autobús de vuelta a tu pueblo.


----------



## ediedee (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No soy yo el dueño es mi tío quien busca de hecho mi jefe y yo el encargado
> 
> A que llamas miserable aquí se paga asin según convenio infórmate bien antes de hablas



En serio esperas que alguien te de sus datos personales, creo que lo estás planteando mal.

A lo mejor hubiera sido buena idea pasar un enlace de un pagina de empleo y ya.


----------



## XRL (15 Oct 2021)

prefiero dormir en un parque y comer en caritas


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Pues ya es mas de lo que yo cobraba en el campo. NO eran recolecciones, eran podas (con su consecuente tendinitis en los dedos durante los 3 meses posteriores) Ida y vuelta a la finca todos los dias, a cuenta tuya y gasto tuyo. Finca a unos 60 km. de tu casa. Comida te la pagas tu. En la finca, ningun tipo de sitio para guarecerse ni a la hora de comer ni pollas. Nisiquiera sombra donde sentarse. Nada. Cero

La herramienta te la pones tu tambien

No habia encargado de ningun tipo, ni se molesto en venir el primer dia para decir como queria que le hicieran las cosas. Te dejaba abandonado a tu suerte, y luego acudia 10 minutos cada 15 dias a insultarte y se volvia a ir. Todo en negro, cero contratos, ni seguros, ni mierdas ni ostias

Salia la hora a 1 pavo 50 centimos. Y aun encima la mitad del dinero no lo pagaron hasta 4 meses despues, porque segun el barrigon palillero "ejjjjjjjjjque enel campo lajjjjj cosas san hecho asin tola via"

Pense en comprar una camioneta llena de sal y esparcirsela por toda la finca a ver si se le secaba todo, pero con lo que me pagaban nisiquiera me daba pa comprar la sal pa putearlo. Y encima si se le seca todo seguro que le daban paguicas de bruselas

Os hace falta una buena guerraza a todos los palilleros follanegros, que buenas cuneteadas os mereceis

P


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Oct 2021)

Palillero del sector agrícola anunciándose en Burbuja. Todo un clásico.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Palillero del sector agrícola anunciándose en Burbuja. Todo un clásico.



Mejor dormir e comedoritos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Mejor dormir e comedoritos



Aprende a escribir correctamente, hijnorante.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Aprende a escribir correctamente, hijnorante.



Aprende a comerme los huevos por debajo del culo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Aprende a comerme los huevos por debajo del culo



Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Oct 2021)

JyQ dijo:


> A buen foro has venido.
> 
> La mayoría liberales o de derechas que se pasan todo el día diciendo que si el trabajo, el esfuerzo, levantar España, los autónomos blablabla, pero no veas qué alergia al trabajo tienen todos, no sólo los de izquierdas.
> 
> Tiras una pala en este foro y acaba cerrado por borrarse las cuentas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Oct 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿has probado a llamar a los de VOX?
> 
> A lo mejor están dispuestos a echaros una mano gratis con tal de que no tengáis que contratar Marroquíes y Senegaleses.



Lo mejor es llamar a tu puta madre a ver si la encuentras en la foto


----------



## JyQ (15 Oct 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



De los perroflautas de mierda es obvio.

Si defiendes la ideología del reparto es porque te mantiene alguien y le tienes alergia a la pala o simplemente eres imbécil.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> Llama a @xicomalo



Jojojo sí seguro... que he oído que los vagopaguiteros socialista-marxistas les ha dado ahora por madrugar y doblar el lomo...


----------



## feldene flash (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...




pon fotos de la casa rural y de donde van a vivir

45 minutos para comer?? 

a que hra se emopieza y que hora se acaba?? dices que coibras 150 por el alquiler ?? en serio??

necesitas latigo o algo


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (15 Oct 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Jojojo sí seguro... que he oído que los vagopaguiteros socialista-marxistas les ha dado ahora por madrugar y doblar el lomo...



Si es por eso, Pagascal, Hortera Smith, Alpiste, Toni Cartón, Locayuso y el Juez Serrano imagino que se habrán apuntado los primeros, no? Ah, que les gusta lo público, mira que sorpresa.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (15 Oct 2021)

Como dijeron antes, para los de Jaen, pues no esta mal.

Yo he trabajado en la vendimia del albariño, y habia de todo. Hasta charos con buenos coches. 

Y la realidad de las cosas, es que en los pueblos pues no encuentran mano de obra. Pues porque son pueblos y son demandas puntuales de mucha mano de obra. Por lo que los desempleados de Vigo, pues a recorrer 50 km cada dia, para currar 15 o 20 dias. Se comparte coche, y cada madrugada, en la plaza de España de Vigo, grupos de más de 40 personas, se apelotonaban alli, para ir subiéndose a los coches, de 4 en 3, y de 3 en 5 jornaleros. 

desde negros, venezolanos, milenials y padres de familia


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Como dijeron antes, para los de Jaen, pues no esta mal.
> 
> Yo he trabajado en la vendimia del albariño, y habia de todo. Hasta charos con buenos coches.
> 
> ...



Pero es que en el campo en otras partes de españa pagan más  

En Jaén por lo menos trabajas tus 6horaciones y pa la casa y te llevas tu 50 papeles enga hombre que ya sabemos como esta el mercado laboral en este país 
No os merecéis que los agricultores sigamos remando para que nos desprecies pagamos lo que podemos y marca ela convenio que luego si que gusta ir al supermercado y que allá de to 
Y no me saltes haora con que las hortalizas y legumbres vienen de otras partes y que el campo está subvencionado y cobramos el paro  viva el vino y manolo escobar


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Mano de obra casi esclava no me hagas reír enga sigue con las inversiones financieras y tus películas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Con cuántos moros hay que compartir water?
> Y dormitorio?



Son todo españoles


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

myles dijo:


> Este tío es un firulais, además de no tener ni puta idea de lo que habla.
> Por lo que pone emplea a uno o varios por 1 mes y medio son 52 días menos 7 domingos son 2.250€ a pagar en mano que es lo que propone, imagino que su hijoputismo no le abonara el mes entero, del alquiler le descuenta a 2025€ que además pone........por trabajador el alquiler.
> Lo dicho eres un firulais, cosechadora dependiendo olivo y zona de 180€ a 300€ eso te llena el puerto de bilbao en 1 semana.



Callate hijo puta si sois unos tolaiaa


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ostras eso he visto yo tambien, huele a que solo dan contrato a quien acepte quedarse en la casa a dormir, osea a quien le pague 150€ de una casa que es suya, vamos que si va un tio diciendo que el se queda a dormir en su coche no lo cogen



Puedes dormir en tu coche , debajo de un olivar donde más te guste lo de pagar los 150 es por que otros años nos an roto mueble , puertas , persianas incluso robado cosas y el dueño pues a dicho que lo de gratis se acabo y así nos aseguramos de que hagan el menor daño posible


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

Gandul que seguro que luego nos llamas gandalucia foro de tontos


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Oct 2021)

En fin, que trolazo de mas baja estofa. O bueno, siendo gandaluz, igual es que es asi de subnormal de verdad


----------



## demolision (15 Oct 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El jornal y los descuentos que aplicas me siguen pareciendo miserables.



no le hagas caso a ese, las condiciones son buenas.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Oct 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Sí sois alérgicos al olivo mejor que no os apuntéis, recuerdo cuando en mi infancia cogí algunas aceitunas de un olivo, después me toqué la cara y me dió reacción. Aunque creo que aquí habrá más alérgicos al trabajo duro que a los olivos...



Ponte a trabajar, puta, que solo vivis del folleteo y los divorcios.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (15 Oct 2021)

demolision dijo:


> no le hagas caso a ese, las condiciones son buenas.



Coño, pues vete a trabajar tú...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En fin, que trolazo de mas baja estofa. O bueno, siendo gandaluz, igual es que es asi de subnormal de verdad



Pero que dices tonto perro sarnoso un gandalucia como aquí los llamáis le durais 30 m trabajando no toque mucho los huevos que en lo rural a los perros de mierda como tu los ahorcan


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Puedes dormir en tu coche , debajo de un olivar donde más te guste lo de pagar los 150 es por que otros años nos an roto mueble , puertas , persianas incluso robado cosas y el dueño pues a dicho que lo de gratis se acabo y así nos aseguramos de que hagan el menor daño posible



Pues entonces pide un depósito que se devuelve cuando acaba la campaña si todo está bien. 
Y paga al menos la comida del mediodía.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Pues entonces pide un depósito que se devuelve cuando acaba la campaña si todo está bien.
> Y paga al menos la comida del mediodía.



La comida no te la pagan en este sector ni aquí ni en Francia lo de la finanza y al finalizar se podría aplicar saludos


----------



## Lombroso (16 Oct 2021)

A mí me suena a trabajo de semi explotación, disfrazado de oportunidad seria. Para empezar, ofreces alta en la seguridad social como una heroicidad, cuando eso debería darse por hecho. En muchos sitios no lo hacen, pero no lo pintes como un gran atractivo, porque realmente es lo legal. 

El sueldo no está mal, supongo que ese cuarto de hora extra será el tiempo que se emplee en preparar instrumental para hacer 6 horas efectivas. Son 8 euros y pico netos, está bien, tampoco para tirar cohetes. ¿Porqué digo lo de semi explotación? Por lo de ofrecer casa y no ofrecer comida. Me suena a que hacináis a los pobres moritos en caserones semi derruidos y les descontáis 150 euros, o sea, en realidad, en 22 días de trabajo no se está pagando 1.100 o 1.200 euros, sino que no se llega a 1.000. Lo de los destrozos suena a cuanto chino. Es más, creo que es más probable que revienten la casa el último mes por estar descontentos con el trabajo, a que les dejes vivir sin que paguen nada. Como te han dicho por ahí arriba, exige una fianza que se descuente del primer sueldo. Me parece a mí que el tipo que os deja el alojamiento os pide 500 euros por meter de estrangis a veinte tíos y vosotros os aprovecháis quitándole 150 a cada uno de ellos. Negocio rendondo.

Si vives en Jaén, bien. Buscas algún compadre, compartes coche y gastas 100 euros de gasolina. Te pones pronto y a la hora de comer en casa con el jornal en el bolsillo. Si crees que alguien que no sea de la provincia va a ir a trabajar, tu tío el palillero y tú lo tenéis claro. A buenas horas me voy un mes a vivir a un caserón con jabatos de a saber dónde, oliendo a pies y a mierda todo el santo día. Suerte. Por cierto, existen las ETT's, por si no te lo han comentado aun.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> A mí me suena a trabajo de semi explotación, disfrazado de oportunidad seria. Para empezar, ofreces alta en la seguridad social como una heroicidad, cuando eso debería darse por hecho. En muchos sitios no lo hacen, pero no lo pintes como un gran atractivo, porque realmente es lo legal.
> 
> El sueldo no está mal, supongo que ese cuarto de hora extra será el tiempo que se emplee en preparar instrumental para hacer 6 horas efectivas. Son 8 euros y pico netos, está bien, tampoco para tirar cohetes. ¿Porqué digo lo de semi explotación? Por lo de ofrecer casa y no ofrecer comida. Me suena a que hacináis a los pobres moritos en caserones semi derruidos y les descontáis 150 euros, o sea, en realidad, en 22 días de trabajo no se está pagando 1.100 o 1.200 euros, sino que no se llega a 1.000. Lo de los destrozos suena a cuanto chino. Es más, creo que es más probable que revienten la casa el último mes por estar descontentos con el trabajo, a que les dejes vivir sin que paguen nada. Como te han dicho por ahí arriba, exige una fianza que se descuente del primer sueldo. Me parece a mí que el tipo que os deja el alojamiento os pide 500 euros por meter de estrangis a veinte tíos y vosotros os aprovecháis quitándole 150 a cada uno de ellos. Negocio rendondo.
> 
> Si vives en Jaén, bien. Buscas algún compadre, compartes coche y gastas 100 euros de gasolina. Te pones pronto y a la hora de comer en casa con el jornal en el bolsillo. Si crees que alguien que no sea de la provincia va a ir a trabajar, tu tío el palillero y tú lo tenéis claro. A buenas horas me voy un mes a vivir a un caserón con jabatos de a saber dónde, oliendo a pies y a mierda todo el santo día. Suerte. Por cierto, existen las ETT's, por si no te lo han comentado aun.



Sí Palillero es un rato el tito pero aquí las cosas son asin por suerte después de la campaña ya empiezo de lo mio ingeniero naval buen finde


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Oct 2021)

hartman dijo:


> no da pa luego cobrar el per.



Sí que da para el per son obligatorias 35 peosadas para poder solicitarlo


----------



## C.J. (16 Oct 2021)

A buen sitio has venido.

Aquí todos ganan de 3000 parriba en 4 días semanales de curro como hinjinieros.

Luego la realidad es que viven de la paga de papá y se pasan el día en la cueva comiendo doritos.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (18 Oct 2021)

Trabajo esclavo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## CaraCortada (18 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Si se puede hacer en negro hablamos que tengo mi paguita, ya tu sabes


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Este hombre sabe


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Si se puede hacer en negro hablamos que tengo mi paguita, ya tu sabes



eso aquí en Jaén nadie te lo acepta se le cae el pelo al empresario si hay una elección o tiene una lesión aparte que no te interesa por que tienes quen tener peonadas para echar el paro


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Oct 2021)

Hay inflacion, ese convenio es antes de la actual inflacion, minimo 80€ con la comida y alojamiento incluidos, nada de pagar alquileres.
Y si no encuentras en Jaen a nadie, es que pagas poco. Pues las recoges TU o pagas mas.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hay inflacion, ese convenio es antes de la actual inflacion, minimo 80€ con la comida y alojamiento incluidos, nada de pagar alquileres.
> Y si no encuentras en Jaen a nadie, es que pagas poco. Pues las recoges TU o pagas mas.



Eso no te lo crees no ni tu uU aqui la gente la esta comiendo por la tabla marcada y soy un trabajador no empresario agrícola por otra parte en Andalucía es la mierda que hay


----------



## GarciaBarbon (18 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí que da para el per son obligatorias 35 peosadas para poder solicitarlo



ostras!

¿los gallegos podemos pedir el PER, por trabajar en Andalucia, y despues residir en las Rias Baixas?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

En andelicia son 35 peonadas para el sector agrícolas por las otras comunidades autonas ni idea


----------



## Arthur69 (18 Oct 2021)

Sin fotos del hotelito rural en el que ofreces alojamiento por 150 €urazos, no hay match.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

Bastantes pero se desplazan a otras partes


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Sin fotos del hotelito rural en el que ofreces alojamiento por 150 €urazos, no hay match.



Eso se enseña por privado no en un foro como comprenderás no queremos csi


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> el resumen es, 1200 - 150 de alquiler - 150 de comida? = 900, si vives a cierta distancia, pongamos 30€ de gasofa x2 60€ o sea 840 leuros + o -



El coche y la sasofá la pone la empresa que te interesa bien que no pista


----------



## Ciudadano Guano (18 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> El coche y la sasofá la pone la empresa que te interesa bien que no pista



¿Entonces cuánta gente tienes ya en la cuadrilla completa?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2021)

Ciudadano Guano dijo:


> ¿Entonces cuánta gente tienes ya en la cuadrilla completa?



13 personas


----------



## Felson (18 Oct 2021)

Contraoferta, 85 € diarios y la vivienda me la pago yo (en Francia pagan más de esos 85€, con "casa" y todo, pero se supone que también tienen mayor poder adquisitivo... lo entiendo).


----------



## vitrubio (19 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí Palillero es un rato el tito pero aquí las cosas son asin por suerte después de la campaña ya empiezo de lo mio ingeniero naval buen finde



ingeniero naval que escribe y seguro dice "asin" ??
no se rick


----------



## Lombroso (19 Oct 2021)

vitrubio dijo:


> ingeniero naval que escribe y seguro dice "asin" ??
> no se rick



Y va a diseñar barcos al terminar la temporada de la aceituna.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Oct 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Y va a diseñar barcos al terminar la temporada de la aceituna.



Arreglo


----------



## Scout.308 (19 Oct 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Todos los Voxquimanos van a hacer cola, para hacerlo gratis con tal de que no vengan moro-negros.
> 
> No hay de que preocuparse.



Pero qué moronegros ni qué niño muerto, si de los millones que hay en España serán un 0.1% los que trabajan el campo. Los demás viven de delinquir/paguitas/ONGs. De verdad que tienes que ser SUBNORMAL para pensar, a estas alturas, que los africanos vienen aquí con intención de trabajar el campo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Oct 2021)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pero qué moronegros ni qué niño muerto, si de los millones que hay en España serán un 0.1% los que trabajan el campo. Los demás viven de delinquir/paguitas/ONGs. De verdad que tienes que ser SUBNORMAL para pensar, a estas alturas, que los africanos vienen aquí con intención de trabajar el campo.



Hay un gran porcentaje que si pero otro porcentaje se be que si vive de las páguilas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Oct 2021)

Son 6:25 m estas en tu casa para las 4y media de la tarde 45 m para comer esto es el campo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Oct 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Jaén , Andalucía


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Oct 2021)

Pero que dices hijo de perra callate perro que no teneis ni puta idea de como funciona el campo llorar de que gilipollas si yo mismo e trebajado en Francia


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Oct 2021)

TU que bas aser de campo tolais el campo lo as visto tu en los cuadros esos antiguos que te tenia tu abuela cuando la visita vas aquí no se explota a nadie gilipollas infórmate como esta la cosa por Jaén y luego hablas ya no perdío más el tiempo con un comemierdas de ciudad como tu pringao


----------



## Ele_SD (2 Nov 2021)

vitrubio dijo:


> ingeniero naval que escribe y seguro dice "asin" ??
> no se rick



Yo soy neurociruguano. Va en sirio.


----------



## sisar_vidal (2 Nov 2021)

Ya te han dado en la cara por explotador. Paga la gente y tendrás curritos.


----------



## el tio orquestas (3 Nov 2021)

Al salario le restas 150€ compartiendo con inmis + comida y te sale que trabajas por 700€ o menos, perdido en el culo del mundo. Un chollo.


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Nov 2021)

El aceite de oliva a subido un 30%, pues los sueldos los tienes que subir ese 30%.


----------



## el tio orquestas (3 Nov 2021)

Y otra cosa... 50€ en bruto, neto o negro?


----------



## Scarjetas (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Sinceramente, bajo mi punto de vista, el alojamiento debería de ser a cargo del empleador, otra cosa serían los gastos, eso sí que deberían de ser a cargo del empleado, es más, me apuesto el pellejo a que tiene hecho tu tío un cuartel en medio del campo, como en el ejército, como si lo viera...


----------



## avioneti (3 Nov 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El jornal y los descuentos que aplicas me siguen pareciendo miserables.



Pues protesta al gobierno y a quien negocio esos convenios (sindicatos, etc). No toques lo cojones a quien ofrece una oferta legal en base a eso.

Si tan miserable son todos los curros, estas tardando en montar un negocio y poner sueldos de 5000€ para todos. Bocachancla


----------



## cerero (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí es una mierda pero es lo que hay no soy el empresario solo un trabajador lo pongo por aquí por hacer el favor ya que es mi tío y jefe yo al terminar la recolección de la aceituna tiro para Francia que allí si que pagan bien pero es lo que hay que es una mierda si pero yo que hago  aquí vienen más bien marroquíes, Senegaleses españoles vienen bastantes pero son agricultores evidentemente alternando que esto es todo temporal



No te molestes en dar tantas explicaciones, los que ponen tantas pegas, prefieren estar en el bar viendo pasar los tractores con los extranjeros subidos, mientras cobran los eres sin dar palo, o los que han visto el campo sólo por la tele de casa papi.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Al salario le restas 150€ compartiendo con inmis + comida y te sale que trabajas por 700€ o menos, perdido en el culo del mundo. Un chollo.



bas sobrao te lo digo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El aceite de oliva a subido un 30%, pues los sueldos los tienes que subir ese 30%.



No gracias cuando menos se pague a los trabajadores más beneficios para mi


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

cerero dijo:


> No te molestes en dar tantas explicaciones, los que ponen tantas pegas, prefieren estar en el bar viendo pasar los tractores con los extranjeros subidos, mientras cobran los eres sin dar palo, o los que han visto el campo sólo por la tele de casa papi.



Qué dígan lo que quieran ya emos contratado trabajadoras y la jornada se está pagando a 56 e que a subido


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Sinceramente, bajo mi punto de vista, el alojamiento debería de ser a cargo del empleador, otra cosa serían los gastos, eso sí que deberían de ser a cargo del empleado, es más, me apuesto el pellejo a que tiene hecho tu tío un cuartel en medio del campo, como en el ejército, como si lo viera...



JajaJaja lo que tu digas es un cortijo reformado que ni tu casa como será de malo que es asta casa rural con mucha demanda en verano


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Desde que abri este hilo a subido la 


el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y otra cosa... 50€ en bruto, neto o negro?



La peonadas a subido a 56 e y con alta en la seguridad social por cada peonada del trabajador se paga unos 13 e a cuenta de la empresa


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

No si ya pero también a los que hacemos fijos le subimos a 10e la hora


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

No gracias moritos ni negritos eso para ti


----------



## abbadon15 (3 Nov 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Espero que no encuentres a nadie. Lo que ofreces es miserable...



. 

Justo por encima del smi.
Es un trabajo sin necesidad de cualificación, si de verdad ofreciese residencia en lugar de ALQUILARLA, no estaría nada mal.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Nov 2021)

No sé si lo habrán preguntado ya. ¿Se estaría dado de alta en la Seguridad Social?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> No sé si lo habrán preguntado ya. ¿Se estaría dado de alta en la Seguridad Social?



Claro, ten alguo en que no esté de alta que verás que risas como se lesione o te hagan una inpecciones


----------



## la_trotona (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> No gracias moritos ni negritos eso para ti



Si de verdad sólo has contratado a españoles, mis felicitaciones, ese sueldo con alta en Seguridad Social no está tan mal.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si de verdad sólo has contratado a españoles, mis felicitaciones, ese sueldo con alta en Seguridad Social no está tan mal.



Solo españoles , los moros están siendo rechazados por muchas fincas


----------



## TylerDurden99 (3 Nov 2021)

4ojo dijo:


> No, no pones casa se la alquilas* "Alquiler por trabajador 150 mes por trabajador..."* al pobre tonto o necesitado, que trabaje para ti y tu tío. Si no encuentras necesitados: Podriais juntaros toda vuestra familia, jóvenes y viejos, tanto hombres como mujeres, y así ahorraros el pago de la mierda del convenio. y vareando vareando poco a poco todo el beneficio queda en familia, (Exceptuando el del alquiler de 150 € por cabeza).





Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Esto no es troleo se paga según convenio estipulado por la junta de Andalucía y si te estuviese pagando menos de lo que marca el convenio seria denunciable te digo que se pone casa ya te dicho antes que te mires el convenio de como se paga la peonadas agrícolas en Jaén porfávolv deja de decir idioteces si as visto solo el campo en la pantalla de tu ordenador si no tienes ni puta idea de como es trabajar en el campo y sus condiciones no es mi problema adiós



"Se pone casa" que significa esto? Les regalas alojamiento? De lo contrario, porque no decir que les alquilas?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> "Se pone casa" que significa esto? Les regalas alojamiento? De lo contrario, porque no decir que les alquilas?



Lee


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Vale perfecto yo tanbien paso de remar y que produzca aceite su puta madre y come hormigon


----------



## TylerDurden99 (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Lee



Estafa y explota


----------



## montytorri (3 Nov 2021)

Se declaran todas las jornadas de trabajo? aká Jornadas reales.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

montytorri dijo:


> Se declaran todas las jornadas de trabajo? aká Jornadas reales.



Sí


----------



## Lanzalosdados (3 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El aceite de oliva a subido un 30%, pues los sueldos los tienes que subir ese 30%.



El aceite sube porque no hay. No hay aceitunas, no llueve, no hay aceite, el aceite sube. Hay aceitunas, llueve mucho, hay aceite, el aceite vale 3 perras, así de simple.


----------



## XXavier (3 Nov 2021)

En la prensa on-line del Ecuador:






España oferta 250 trabajos temporales para ecuatorianos en el sector agrícola | Ecuador | Noticias | El Universo


A continuación te explicamos de qué se trata la convocatoria, sus condiciones, requisitos, y cómo puedes ingresar a la misma.




www.eluniverso.com





Es una especie de oferta de trabajo esclavista. Recuerda el caso de los chinos trabajando 'bajo contrato' en el Perú en el s. XIX. Es increíble que se vean estas cosas hoy en día. Se explican por la necesidad por un lado y la explotación por el otro...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

de raíz


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Me parece bien


----------



## chortinator (3 Nov 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El jornal y los descuentos que aplicas me siguen pareciendo miserables.




Es un hijo de puta, que reme su puta madre.

Menudo explotador


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

chortinator dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Menudo explotador



Rema puta Rema puta remaaaaaasaaaa


----------



## Floky (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Muy buenas condiciones, es usted una persona legal. Mis respetos.


----------



## Floky (3 Nov 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Espero que no encuentres a nadie. Lo que ofreces es miserable...



Que dices ? Me parece correcto.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

No das el perfil


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Nov 2021)

Floky dijo:


> Que dices ? Me parece correcto.



Pues corre y ponte a trabajar con esas condiciones. Ah, que tú no...que sean los más desfavorecidos de la sociedad. Si os conozco muy bien. Por gente como tú España no prospera.

Un país que no valora a sus trabajadores es un país de mierda. Tenemos precios europeos y salarios tercermundistas.


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Sí es grande las gafas y los guantes es obligatorio de dar te las tienen que dar asta el típico vecino que tiene 60 olivos y dar de alta en la seguridad social por que hay inpecciones y los crujen vivos yo de hecho el año pasado tuve q*ue realizar un curso de esos de 2 horas de riesgos laborales *esto cada vez está más civilizado y vigilado y me alegro por que todavía queda mucho pirata y negrero un saludo



Vaya mierda de dos horas que hiciste. Me has matado con lo de desconocer que es una *EPI*, el acrónimo de *E*quipo de *P*rotección *I*ndividual.

Del otro tema no opino. Tú mismo lo sabes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Nov 2021)

*Menudo hijo puta, y de paso te alquilas el pisito.....*


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (3 Nov 2021)

Proporcionáis chortinas virgenes?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Son muy estrechas todas para ti 


Cinismo Fascinante dijo:


> Proporcionáis chortinas virgenes?


----------



## Floky (3 Nov 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues corre y ponte a trabajar con esas condiciones. Ah, que tú no...que sean los más desfavorecidos de la sociedad. Si os conozco muy bien. Por gente como tú España no prospera.
> 
> Un país que no valora a sus trabajadores es un país de mierda. Tenemos precios europeos y salarios tercermundistas.



No te aceleres...yo he cogido aceitunas para aburrir y he trabajado como un cabron antes de tener barba y no me ha pasado nada.
A mí no me parece mal del todo. Cotizas, te facilita casa y 50€/ día...no se igual tendrías que montar un negocio y ver los costes fijos/beneficios para entender que es muy difícil montar algo rentable.
Los olivos hay que estar todo el año arreglandolos, riegos, sulfatos, loiarlos etc y hay años que no echan a penas, se enferman.
Nada es fácil amigo , nada es gratis en esta vida.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Vaya mierda de dos horas que hiciste. Me has matado con lo de desconocer que es una *EPI*, el acrónimo de *E*quipo de *P*rotección *I*ndividual.
> 
> Del otro tema no opino. Tú mismo lo sabes.



Yo que mierda debo saber eso te lo doy y bas que te maras


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Hijo de puta tu sarnoso de mierda


Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Menudo hijo puta, y de paso te alquilas el pisito.....*


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo que mierda debo saber eso te lo doy y bas que te maras



Joder macho, trabajar en el campo no es igual a ser un ignorante. Viene a colación de tu _curso _de dos horas de PRL. Es algo básico, vamos.

Si opino de la oferta de tu familiar, eso de los 150 euros es raro, extraño. El resto, pues lo que hay supongo, gente que tiene que irse unos meses a vivir en medio de la nada y pernoctar en ese lugar, casa rural suena mejor, con olor a huevos ambiental -si no viven en los alrededores-. Cincuenta euros; tampoco es tanto por lo que supone. Pero oye, que si yo no tuviese trabajo, y viviese a pocos kilómetros y no un millar, quizás me ponía a golpear ramas. Ese trabajo es para vecinos, familiares, lugareños o para gente que ese dinero les suponga realmente algo en sus países, como tu cuando vas a Francia.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Hijo de puta tu sarnoso de mierda



Pslillerooooo, qué va s venir Cañamero con el SAT y te va a expropiar todas las tierras


----------



## la_trotona (3 Nov 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> En la prensa on-line del Ecuador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y un gobierno supuestamente defensor de los trabajadores que lo permite.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Nov 2021)

Pero que tierras tolais tira y marcha atrás la mierda ganduuuuuñlllllllllllll


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (3 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



50 euros la hora no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Mira macho son 60 días a 50 € al día asiguiente las cuentas quizás no puse bien la información en 20 días son 1000 en 40 2000 en 60 3000€ que criticas y ni te informas con alta en la seguridad social y la comida se la paga el trabajador si




Quitas la comida, la gasolina que gasten en ir para tu zona, el alquiler del piso o lo que sea que alquileis, gasto de zapatillas y ropa, al final gana mas el que sea quedandose tumbado, por lo menos gana en salud, yo no se que ganas de trabajar pueden tener algunos joder.


----------



## Cuqui (4 Nov 2021)

Creo que nadie lo ha preguntado, esos 50€ diarios son brutos, verdad? VERDAD?


----------



## algemeine (4 Nov 2021)

1 mes currando y pagas 50 pavos?


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Plazo de trabajo
> Del 11 de noviembre al 2 de enero .
> 
> De lunes al sanados
> ...



Aquí tiene, patronsito, dos aceitunas que puede hustéc venir a recoger cuando quiera, están a la sombra de un olivo...







50€ tienen la culpa.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (4 Nov 2021)

Modernízate y mecanízate. Te olvidarás de problemas con lumpen.


----------



## chemarin (4 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> No. Con esas condiciones no llegáis a convenio.
> Por otra parte tienes toda la pinta de estar troleando. Con lo cual, siendo un tema muy serio, el de la necesidad de trabajo, te vas directamente a reporte y a ignorados.
> Me reservo decirte lo que opino de ti para no ensuciar el foro, y te recomiendo comprar los cuadernillos "Rubio" de ortografía.



¿Por qué dices que no cumplen convenio?
convenio recogida aceituna - Buscar con Google

Demuestra tu acusación si no quieres que malpensemos de ti.


----------



## chemarin (4 Nov 2021)

algemeine dijo:


> 1 mes currando y pagas 50 pavos?



Ofrece dos meses.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2021)

Del 11 de Noviembre al 2 de Enero van 45 días sin contar los domingos,

50€×45 días= 2250€ (supongo que los días de lluvia no se curran y puede alargarse la estancia a casi dos meses),

menos 300 pavos de la casa (dos meses),
menos 300 pavos para comer (dos meses),

2250€-600€= 1650€ limpios (si no se sale de putas o se gasta la paga en la máquina tragaperras del bar Paco).

Es un trabajo que está bien si vas con tu gente, familia, amigos, etc.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Aquí tiene, patronsito, dos aceitunas que puede hustéc venir a recoger cuando quiera, están a la sombra de un olivo...



Cómprate un jes extender. 







Jes Extender, Web Oficial España, Alargador de pene natural


Web Oficial del alargador de pene Jes Extender España. Alargador de pene natural, jes-extender



www.jesextender.es


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Nov 2021)

son jornadas de unas seis horas, coño, no está tan mal. Pero bien, bien, tampoco.


----------



## derepen (4 Nov 2021)

Pues una jornada de 6 horas por 50 euros no está nada mal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Nov 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Pues una jornada de 6 horas por 50 euros no está nada mal.




Yo lo veo poco solo en comer y en el alquiler ese que te ofrece a 150 se te va la mitad.

Por cierto otra cosa te dan de alta en seguridad social o como va ese tema ?


----------



## sisar_vidal (4 Nov 2021)

Palazos en las costillas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Nov 2021)

A mi me sale poco más de mil euros por dos meses de trabajo duro

Metete las aceitunas por el culo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo veo poco solo en comer y en el alquiler ese que te ofrece a 150 se te va la mitad.
> 
> Por cierto otra cosa te dan de alta en seguridad social o como va ese tema ?



Sí se da de alta leete el hilo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Nov 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Palazos en las costillas.



Ati


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Nov 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> A mi me sale poco más de mil euros por dos meses de trabajo duro
> 
> Metete las aceitunas por el culo



Metete tu a tu puta madre , a tu puta abuela y si te queda sitio cojete cada cachete del hojal y metete tu tanbien hijo de perra sarnosa


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Metete tu a tu puta madre , a tu puta abuela y si te queda sitio cojete cada cachete del hojal y metete tu tanbien hijo de perra sarnosa



aprende a escribir primero paleto y luego ya si eso me cuentas que tal eso de meterse cosas por el culo … jajajaj


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Nov 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> aprende a escribir primero paleto y luego ya si eso me cuentas que tal eso de meterse cosas por el culo … jajajaj



aprende a cultivar hijo de perra comedoritos de mierda bas a pasar hambre


----------



## abe heinsenberg (4 Nov 2021)

pues no esta mal,6 horas 50 euros,,eso si,si vives cerca,me parece mal cobrar el hospedaje,


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Nov 2021)

¿Eso sirve para el PER? Tengo entendido que estaba en 35 peonadas para empezar a cobrar.


----------



## SPQR (4 Nov 2021)

Menos de 8 leuros la hora (¿netos?) y cuasi obligado a vivir donde cristo perdio la zapatilla para estar cerca del tajo.

Si es que la gente no quiere trabajar, coño. Panda de vagos.

Mucha suerte con el reclutamiento. La vas a necesitar.

@eL PERRO aquí está tu oportunidad de hacerte un hombre.


----------



## LostSouls (5 Nov 2021)

Pues bien me iba yo a pasar unos cuantos días vareando que lo echo de menos, y te lo digo escribiendo en mi ordenata desde el curro en un laboratorio bien tranquilo que estoy. Los que tanto se quejan no deben tener mucha idea de cómo va el campo y los escasos márgenes que deja para el agricultor, eso si luego las estanterías del mercabrona las quieren bien llenas y el aceite a precio lonchafinista.
A más de uno le iba a ir bien unos cuántos días seguidos vareando con una contractura sana de trapecio.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (6 Nov 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Puedes dormir en tu coche , debajo de un olivar donde más te guste lo de pagar los 150 es por que otros años nos an roto mueble , puertas , persianas incluso robado cosas y el dueño pues a dicho que lo de gratis se acabo y así nos aseguramos de que hagan el menor daño posible



Para eso existe un depósito por daños. 

La vivienda se entrega en las mismas condiciones en que se recibió, y si hay daños se empieza a descontar. Ya verás como no encuentras ni una marca en la pared.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Nov 2021)

Con el sueldo que ofrece hasta se puede ahorrar...jajaja. ¡ Qué vergüenza de país tenemos!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Abr 2022)

Refloto con el hilo del asesinato


----------



## Alfa555 (8 Abr 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Espero que no encuentres a nadie. Lo que ofreces es miserable...



No es un gran sueldo . Pero 50 euros por menos de 6 horas de trabajo es legal y más o menos normal .
Pero el truco estará en que en vez de 6 horas se harán 10 .


----------



## Karlova (9 Abr 2022)

buen troll el OP, me he reído


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

V


----------

